# Suche Schulungsunterlagen vom SCL Kurs



## coolbart73 (11 März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
bin seit ca 7 Jahren mit Step 7 vertraut und wollte mich jetzt mal mit SCL beschäftigen. 
SCL wurde bis jetzt noch nicht benötigt da ich alle Anforderungen in AWL umsetzen konnte. 
Meine Frage ist ob jemand die Schulungsunterlagen vom SCL Kurs als PDF hat. Ich meine nicht die im Netz zum Download bereit stehen.
Das Buch Automatissieren mit Step 7 in AWL und SCL habe ich aber über SCL hätte ich schon gern etwas detailliertere Informationen. 

Gruß coolbart73


----------



## Perfektionist (11 März 2010)

Das sind die Fragen, die bei mir nur eine kahle Stelle am Kopf wegen *kopfkratz* zurücklassen. Was willst Du? Die Schulungsunterlagen aus dem Netz (welche?) hast Du schon durch, den Berger (oder was auch immer) auch schon - und es bleiben Fragen offen, die Du in Schulungsunterlagen beantwortet zu finden suchst?

*kratzkratzkratz*


----------



## coolbart73 (11 März 2010)

Danke für die Antwort,
im Moment frag ich mich warum der Any Zeiger als Eingansparameter über das Sichten im FC zuerst auf Temp Daten gelegt werden muß und beim FB kann er direkt zerlegt werden? 
Der Unterschied liegt sicher darin, das der FB eine Instanz hat und die Daten Statisch abgelegt werden aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.
Diese Infos sind nirgends zu finden. Jedenfalls nicht im SCL Berger Buch.
Gruß


----------



## vierlagig (11 März 2010)

coolbart73 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort,
> im Moment frag ich mich warum der Any Zeiger als Eingansparameter über das Sichten im FC zuerst auf Temp Daten gelegt werden muß und beim FB kann er direkt zerlegt werden?
> Der Unterschied liegt sicher darin, das der FB eine Instanz hat und die Daten Statisch abgelegt werden aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.
> Diese Infos sind nirgends zu finden. Jedenfalls nicht im SCL Berger Buch.
> Gruß



das ist aber kein SCL spezifisches Problem sondern der Tatsache geschuldet, dass Parametertypen für die Verarbeitung adressiert werden müssen. diese Möglichkeit besteht in einer Funktion, anders als in einem Funktionsbaustein nur im Bereich der Temporärenvariablen. das ist auch bei AWL/KUP-Bausteinen so.


----------

